# Playtime!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*These pictures actually go with the post I put under "Chit Chat" earlier, so I'll copy that text into this post below these pics...

Thanks for looking!!




























Sunny and Shelby are currently in "their" play area. This is the space between my dog gate and a floor to ceiling window in my bedroom. The birds have discovered the two pull cords for the blinds are quite fun to play with. They have a couple of perches I attached to the gate, a swing, a twirled and a woven hanging "octopus" toy and their little red wagon in that area also. They fly from the cage to the play area, zoom around the room and occasionally land and walk around on the cushion I have on my lap to support my IPad. I sit in my chair by the window and supervise their playtimes. I looked at them a moment ago and Shelby was standing on top of the little red wagon with Sunny standing on the floor right next to the wagon. Both of them had ahold of one of the cords and were intently working to try stuff it into the wagon! I wish I had the camera nearby because it was so cute! Now they are both bobbing and dancing to the radio. Endlessly entertaining.

Note: the actual purpose of the dog gate is supposed to be to keep Kylie and Autumn from jumping against the window glass when they start barking at dogs or people that have the "nerve" to walk on the common sidewalk to pass our house. I've been trying to curb that behavior for a long time--but the pups think any area they can see actually belongs to them!!

*


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

What a fun looking play area!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

they look as if they are having a lot of fun


----------



## AlyseBos (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw, they look like they're having a blast. Speaking of blasts... Blast you for not getting a photo of them trying to make off with your curtain cord!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Very cute!! *


----------



## Ann (Mar 24, 2008)

Love the play area, and Sunny and Shelby look like they are enjoying the setup. The scene of them trying to store the cord in the little wagon sounds so funny. Budgies are such industrious creatures.


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow-that is an awesome play park you have set up for them. Looks like they love it too
If you like, I can merge both threads.


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*



they start barking at dogs or people that have the "nerve" to walk on the common sidewalk to pass our house

Click to expand...

LOL how dare they....  cute!

Great pics, very cute, i second Alyse - a shame you didnt get a pic of them stuffing the cord into the wagon, that sounds hillarious *


----------



## monet (Nov 10, 2010)

you should post a how to. that looks like an awsome playt area!


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the play area, looks like great fun for your budgies, I like it alot!


----------



## ~Connie~ (Jan 27, 2011)

They really enjoy it, especially from the red wagon photo!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

Very fun and pretty looking playground - so cool next to the window, too!


----------

